# Old carolina



## *RYAN* (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok so my adult male carolina is a over 2 months into adulthood and i read that this is about how long they live in adulthood i think is going to pass soon because he can no longer keep a good grip on the screen on the top of the cage and he is very sluggish ... and doesnt really move around like he used to do you think that this is old age ? thank but on the bright side my african jsut moulted


----------



## MantisSouth (Oct 16, 2005)

My male died a while back.. my females are still going strong.


----------

